# ICD 9 for ED



## mamacase1 (Feb 11, 2011)

I have several doctors that put on their encounter ED would you use ICD 9 codes 302.72 or 607.84?


----------



## ivorytofu@hotmail.com (Feb 11, 2011)

I would not use a Psych code unless it is specifically stated in the chart.


----------



## HBULLOCK (Feb 11, 2011)

I agree. I'd use the 607.84.


----------

